# Frage zu hoster.24



## layla (22. März 2004)

hi!

Habe gestern den Anbieter http://www.hoster24.de gefunden.
Und wollte jetzt mal wissen ob der gut ist oder ob man eher die Finger davon lassen soll.

Danke


----------



## Tim C. (22. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von layla _
> *hi!
> 
> Habe gestern den Anbieter http://www.hoster24.de gefunden.
> ...


1) Meine "Firmen"-Firewall eSafe verweigert mir den Zugriff auf die Seite. Woran auch immer das liegen mag 

2) In der Webhostlist (http://www.webhostlist.de) ist leider nichts zu finden. Auch das kann man auslegen wie man mag.


----------



## Tommy (22. März 2004)

In der Webhostlist ist so einiges negatives zu hören, ebenso auf hier http://webhostingtech.de/artikel/102 - Besonders das Kommentar ist aufschlussreich.


----------



## layla (22. März 2004)

Aha interessant, zwar geht die Seite wieder aber besser nicht.

Gibts denn sonst irgendwo so ein gutes angebot zu dem Preis?
bei all-inkl gibts wohl auch so ein ähnliches paket aber ohne php.


----------



## zwiebelhirsch (31. März 2004)

also von hoster24 würd ich in jedemfall abraten. ich war da jetzt über ein jahr kunde, aber die letzten 2 monate haben mich dazu bewogen dort zu kündigen. 
anfangs lief noch alles gut, aber mitlerweile sind die server zu 90% offline, auf fragen gibt es keine antwort und das wort support kennt dort auch niemand.

also finger weg!


----------



## layla (31. März 2004)

hab mich nicht angemeldet werd ich auch nicht tun!
danke für den hinweiß


----------



## schwarzfahrer (7. Mai 2004)

Vor laaanger Zeit war hatte ich auch eine Domain bei hoster24, aber auf einmal war hoster24 nicht mehr erreichbar, meine seite auch nicht und ende. ein paar monate später hat sich die denic gemeldet das hoster24 pleite ist und ich die domain bei ihnen weiterführen kann. jetzt soll hoster24 auf einmal wieder da sein? merkwürdig, aber ich kann jedem ganz entschieden davon abraten.


----------



## layla (7. Mai 2004)

weiß nur von einer bekannten die dort war das es garnichtmehr ging bis letzte woche oder so und dann hat sie sich umgemeldet.


----------

